# What’s with this Scam?



## Garden Shed Projects (24 Feb 2022)

I was thinking of buying a planet thicknesses so jumped on face book and the first thing that came up was Dewalt DW735 for £100 in Northampton. I was pretty keen so DMB the bloke but with no reply. 

I have since seen the same thing for sale in different towns with different seller names. It must be a scam and as I have responded I was wondering what consequences I can expect. I only sent 1 dm with no banking details or cash changing hands.


----------



## akirk (24 Feb 2022)

steal photos from somewhere, steal a description
ask for full money up front or a deposit
never appear with the goods...
If all you have done is send a message, then no impact


----------



## D_W (24 Feb 2022)

It may be that the volume of responses outpaces the scammer's ability to respond. 

It's also possible that they have a list of prior successes (as in, people who are willing to hand over banking information) and the scammers will go through the easy target responses first. 

I remember one of the youtube scammer scammers (someone who wastes the time of computer scammers and then hijacks the scammer's PC and takes info off of it) pulling lists of confirmed victims off of indian (delhi) call center PC's. As in, if someone manages to get something gainful from a random computer user, their chance of being targeted goes way up because they are added to a "regular customer" list.


----------



## MikeK (24 Feb 2022)

I think anyone who falls for these scams deserves to be separated with their money. The DW735X sells for about $700 in the U.S. and is 120VAC 60Hz only. A 230V 50Hz version is available in Russia and Australia, but not Europe.


----------



## Alpha-Dave (24 Feb 2022)

I don’t think that machine is available in the UK; or at least it wasn’t when I was looking for one a couple of years ago.

It also has a US plug on it, so to-be-honest, I’m wondering if it’s the sort of trap that is designed to catch the ‘relatively unaware’ as most sensible people would not be keen on 110 volt, high current-draw machines.


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (24 Feb 2022)

The question I asked in the DM was “is it 240v “ as I had only seen them in the US. Impressive machine. 

I haven’t seen this type of thing with any other machines. I can’t see what they are hoping to gain as they didn’t even message me back asking for cash.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (24 Feb 2022)

They're not after people who'll ask questions - they want the gullible people who will see a bargain and not pause to think. Same reason why all the phishing scams are badly worded - they don't want even moderately smart people to respond.


----------



## D_W (24 Feb 2022)

I'm shocked dewalt doesn't sell that planer in England. 

They managed at least for a while to get nearly twice as much for it as the perfectly capable DW734 (which I have and beat on once in a while - and it tolerates it well).


----------



## John Brown (24 Feb 2022)

I have seen similar listings on FB marketplace for DeWalt table saws. £100 or thereabouts for an £800 pound saw. I steered clear.


----------



## shed9 (24 Feb 2022)

MikeK said:


> I think anyone who falls for these scams deserves to be separated with their money.


That's a tad harsh, I see it as scammers don't deserve to get away with it as opposed to people being dumb enough to fall for it being fair game.


----------



## Sandyn (24 Feb 2022)

I constantly report them on Facebook, but a waste of time.


----------



## Sandyn (24 Feb 2022)

D_W said:


> I'm shocked dewalt doesn't sell that planer in England.


I wish they would, I suspect they can't get CE marking without doing major changes. It was sold on Amazon UK, I think it was about £900, but other charges on top of that.


----------



## Daniel2 (24 Feb 2022)

D_W said:


> I'm shocked dewalt doesn't sell that planer in England.
> 
> They managed at least for a while to get nearly twice as much for it as the perfectly capable DW734 (which I have and *beat on once in a while - and it tolerates it well)*.



What you get up to in the privacy of your own home is none of our business.


----------



## D_W (24 Feb 2022)

Sandyn said:


> I wish they would, I suspect they can't get CE marking without doing major changes. It was sold on Amazon UK, I think it was about £900, but other charges on top of that.



ouch. I bought my planer probably 8 or 10 years ago now,but after a 22-580 (that hardly planed anything) gave up a bar that holds a blade in place. Many others did before mine, as the part was NLA while the actual machines were still being sold at retail. 

At that time, the 734 was $349 plus $22 for a dust hood (and included tables). The 735 was $600 or so at the time with included tables (and people were buying left and right - the knives were not well regarded, either, but those re made by others - the OEM ones were very short lived). 

The difference in cost puzzled me at the time and I still haven't figured it out. 

Amazon has the 735 now for $631 with tables and an extra set of blades, and the 734 is up to $481, so whatever was going on in the past is narrowing. Everything other than the 735 has pretty much gone up with inflation since then and it's not moved much (or at all).

The point about safety certification is a good one. Hadn't thought of it.


----------



## MikeK (24 Feb 2022)

shed9 said:


> That's a tad harsh, I see it as scammers don't deserve to get away with it as opposed to people being dumb enough to fall for it being fair game.



I empathize with the gullible or trusting pensioner who gets scammed by a telemarketer or someone pretending to be an Amazon customer service rep. However, these pensioners might not be the target audience for someone trying to scam with an unrealistically low price on a hard to get item. For some, being stupid should be painful and/or expensive...and there should be a tenth circle of hell for the scammers.


----------



## Sandyn (24 Feb 2022)

D_W said:


> Amazon has the 735 now for $631 with tables and an extra set of blades





D_W said:


> Amazon has the 735 now for $631 with tables and an extra set of blades,


I'm jealous!! that's under £500.


----------



## MARK.B. (24 Feb 2022)

I doubt there will be any consequences at all , the worst that could happen would be a abusive DM back to you , never used face book but i expect there is some type of block button you can press


----------



## MartinDIY (25 Feb 2022)

Garden Shed Projects said:


> I was thinking of buying a planet thicknesses so jumped on face book and the first thing that came up was Dewalt DW735 for £100 in Northampton. I was pretty keen so DMB the bloke but with no reply.
> 
> I have since seen the same thing for sale in different towns with different seller names. It must be a scam and as I have responded I was wondering what consequences I can expect. I only sent 1 dm with no banking details or cash changing hands.
> 
> ...



Hi. I was just looking for the Dewalt DWE7492 and ended up going for the DWE7485. I’d just placed the order when I too saw one advertised in Plymouth with the above ad for £100. I just presumed it was someone who might have been given an unwanted present so never messaged. Thanks for sharing this as, while I’m careful normally, it’s good to remember there are unscrupulous people about.


----------



## Auldfart2010 (25 Feb 2022)

Same sort of adds on marketplace for new ebikes at £100 or £110.


----------



## RobinBHM (25 Feb 2022)

There are plenty of Elektra Beckum / Metabo HC260 planer thicknesser around on Facebook - Ive just bought one for £300, it’s virtually brand new. The seller has upgraded to a Felder Hammer.

I think they are pretty good for the money.

Ive only bought it as I need a machine whilst I sort out separate surface planer and thicknesser machines.


----------



## KeenToLearn (25 Feb 2022)

I saw that on FB too. Knew it must be a scam but replied. The seller sent a link to a website. As I saw they took Paypal, thought I'd take a punt as could get money back via Paypal. When I tried to pay with PP, website reported an error, so tried to divert you to pay by card. Needless to say I didn't. I then got a bit of increased extra spam to my email which I blocked. Total scam, I wasted a bit of time, don't waste yours


----------



## HamsterJam (25 Feb 2022)

Garden Shed Projects said:


> I can’t see what they are hoping to gain as they didn’t even message me back asking for cash.


You’ll be on the list and when they get you it will likely be a 240v machine, be gold plated or anything else you want. They’ll also send you payment details probably via a bank transfer or requesting you email them vouchers (Apple is popular). They will also make it urgent, ‘only one left’ or ‘must sell by end of tomorrow due to a house move’, etc. Once you send the money or vouchers, that will be the last you will hear from them and you certainly won’t get the goods.


----------



## John Brown (25 Feb 2022)

I confess that I did reply to the DeWalt table saw scam on FBMP, so maybe I belong on planet thicknesses, as the OP's autocomplete amusingly rendered it.
The reply simply gave me a URL to click, which I declined, as my rodent sniffing powers had returned to their normal strength by that point.


----------



## Lons (25 Feb 2022)

Those thicknessers are on our local facebook pages as well from several sources and a number of other DeWalt tools are also listed at similar silly prices and if you ask a question which looks as if you might buy then you get an answer but ask more searching questions and they'll just ignore or block you. Report them and the ads disappear for a few days but are soon back. I've done all of this just to wind the beggers up. The advice buyer beware is very important for Facebook, Gumtree and NEVER part with money until you have the item in your mitts.

If it's too good to be true then it's very rarely genuine, a brand new machine at a fraction of retail price is either knocked off or a scam and I agree with Mike, if you're compos mentis enough to use some of these machines then you really shouldn't be taken in by blatantly obvious scams.


----------



## Lons (25 Feb 2022)

John Brown said:


> I confess that I did reply to the DeWalt table saw scam on FBMP, so maybe I belong on planet thicknesses, as the OP's autocomplete amusingly rendered it.
> The reply simply gave me a URL to click, which I declined, as my rodent sniffing powers had returned to their normal strength by that point.


That's exactly what they're after John. 
Address, phone numbers and any other details they can get are like gold dust, Google earth and street view can also identify your house layout, workshop etc and also possibly make you a target. My next door neighbour is a recently retired DI and some of his insights into criminal activities make interesting listening.


----------



## John Brown (25 Feb 2022)

Lons said:


> That's exactly what they're after John.
> Address, phone numbers and any other details they can get are like gold dust, Google earth and street view can also identify your house layout, workshop etc and also possibly make you a target. My next door neighbour is a recently retired DI and some of his insights into criminal activities make interesting listening.


They didn't get anything like that from me. I simply asked why it was so cheap, they sent a link which I had better sense than to click. Interestingly, I've seen the table saw a couple more times since, and it's always been a female "seller".


----------



## joethedrummer (25 Feb 2022)

Daniel2 said:


> What you get up to in the privacy of your own home is none of our business.


,,true, but it"d be good for a quick watch,,


----------



## Lons (25 Feb 2022)

Yes I saw that from your post John. I think all of us want a Rolls Royce for the price of a Mini so curiosity kick in before logic stops us going any further. DIY and tool sales have gone through the roof lately and they are tapping in on the increased newbies who aren't always clued up. They only need a few to make it profitable.
Interesting about being female sellers, I'd noticed that as well and wondered, maybe they think that makes it less suspicious.


----------



## HamsterJam (25 Feb 2022)

Lons said:


> Yes I saw that from your post John. I think all of us want a Rolls Royce for the price of a Mini so curiosity kick in before logic stops us going any further. DIY and tool sales have gone through the roof lately and they are tapping in on the increased newbies who aren't always clued up. They only need a few to make it profitable.
> Interesting about being female sellers, I'd noticed that as well and wondered, maybe they think that makes it less suspicious.


I think the female seller also opens the door for the ‘I have no idea what it is worth - my ex left it behind when he ran off with the baby sitter and I just want it out of the way’ excuse which gives some plausibility to the ridiculously low price.


----------



## John Brown (25 Feb 2022)

HamsterJam said:


> I think the female seller also opens the door for the ‘I have no idea what it is worth - my ex left it behind when he ran off with the baby sitter and I just want it out of the way’ excuse which gives some plausibility to the ridiculously low price.


That was my first thought, but sending a link to a site doesn't fit that scenario.


----------



## shed9 (25 Feb 2022)

MikeK said:


> I empathize with the gullible or trusting pensioner who gets scammed by a telemarketer or someone pretending to be an Amazon customer service rep. However, these pensioners might not be the target audience for someone trying to scam with an unrealistically low price on a hard to get item. For some, being stupid should be painful and/or expensive...and there should be a tenth circle of hell for the scammers.


In fairness there are plenty of woodworking machines that get bought and sold at unrealistically low prices and sometimes by people unaware of the value or perhaps its rarity at the time of purchase. Some of these situations become threads on woodworking forums like this one.

Just think they should have some slack if they get caught out is all.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Feb 2022)

Some decades ago my sister's boyfriend's brother picked up a 3.5 Rover for peanuts. The woman said her husband had left her and told her to sell the car and send him the money.


----------



## John Brown (25 Feb 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Some decades ago my sister's boyfriend's brother picked up a 3.5 Rover for peanuts. The woman said her husband had left her and told her to sell the car and send him the money.


While that may well have happened to your sister's boyfriend's brother, variations on that story abound.


----------



## Spectric (25 Feb 2022)

MikeK said:


> I think anyone who falls for these scams deserves to be separated with their money.


To many people don't realise if it sounds to good to be true then just walk away, the scammers are not only playing with the gullable but also the greedy.


----------



## TRITON (25 Feb 2022)

D_W said:


> I'm shocked dewalt doesn't sell that planer in England.


I know, it looks like the ideal thing for many of us. But alas


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Feb 2022)

John Brown said:


> While that may well have happened to your sister's boyfriend's brother, variations on that story abound.


I don't doubt that. I did see the car, though.


----------



## shed9 (25 Feb 2022)

John Brown said:


> While that may well have happened to your sister's boyfriend's brother, variations on that story abound.


I suspect it's quite common, it's also often joked about the fear by some woodworkers that when they pass their widows may sell their 'toys' for the price they told them they bought them for. That's got to impact separations as well. 

I've known people spilt and they just want their partners items gone, the value of those items isn't the issue other that it being used as a weapon sometimes in devaluing them.


----------



## Lard (25 Feb 2022)

I did manage to avoid FB for years and years until about 6months ago when I discovered marketplace through a mate. Amongst other searches I’ve made we’re some for large sheds and, due to the crazy increase in timber prices, moreso plastic sheds (I already have another small one and it’s great!). They are being advertised at around £100 when they should cost about £800-1000.

Since then I’ve received dozens of ads for, you’ve guessed it, plastic sheds and whilst I’m always on my guard, was initially amazed to find these sellers are only a few miles away from me. Bloody hell, how lucky am I? As soon as they have you on the hook its always “we offer free delivery etc……from our website…..do you want to purchase……”.

Long story short, I actively look for them now and (I know I should get a life) ask “are these still available” followed by “not interested in your website as I’m only half-hour away and have a van so I’ll take 5 if you have them in stock”……they’ll respond with “you can only buy them via our website etc etc”……I’ll then eventually finalise it with “f*ck off scammers “ or something similar and then report them but, as someone said above, I’m not sure if they ever do anything about them. 

The first few times I actually dug down a little deeper into them and did have a good look at their websites (which are all virtual clones of one another’s) and checked some of their ‘about us - staff photographs’ by reverse-checking the photo via Google photos. I’ve found the photos to be, amongst others, ikea staff and corporate images which completely confirmed that it was an obvious scam.

I was suprised to notice that they offer PayPal though but now understand (as explained on another post above) that if you go down that route they’ll pretend that there’s an issue and try to direct you elsewhere.

Don’t be afraid of ever looking at these ads just don't go any further and actually believe they’re real cos they’re not. They are clever, devious b*stards who simply know what YOU have been searching for…..someone above mentioned a thicknessor (I think) and so because he’d already looked for it previously they grab onto that and then offer the carrot, and will continue to do so for ages (they have with my shed anyway).

Don’t be afraid, just have a bit of fun with them and ask nonsense questions whilst you’re having a tea or coffee…..it’s better than spending time reading some of the news these days 

The simplest test, for me anyway, is the website thing. Website = scam. End of.


----------



## ey_tony (26 Feb 2022)

I always remember the old saying before buying anything s/h..if anything seems too good to be true, usually it is. There's often a catch somewhere. 
Very often sellers of new and second hand equipment in some instances, fail to show the price including VAT to attract buyers. What seems like a bargain isn't such a bargain when the VAT is added.

Of course you can pick up bargains but unless the seller is absolutely clueless then one should always beware. Caveat emptor as they say.


----------



## Lons (26 Feb 2022)

Here's a typical scam local to me at the minute, I've blanked out the sellers details but typically it's a female (allegedly). This is a combi kit, rare to find in the UK but typically would be £600 plus at least but brand new kit being listed at £73. The other photos in the listing includes an unopened boxed kit. 

Definite scam, evasive communication, the listing will be taken down but I guarantee will be up again in a few days. Anyone taken in by these deserves to be.


----------



## rafezetter (26 Feb 2022)

FB marketplace is rife with scams - I saw a £900 lego set advertised for just £73 - checked thier account page and a whole list of VASTLY underpriced items on it, and FB marketplace was the only activity - I reported the account, but kept an eye on it - it got deleted.

Up to you if you do the same.


----------



## rafezetter (26 Feb 2022)

D_W said:


> ouch. I bought my planer probably 8 or 10 years ago now,but after a 22-580 (that hardly planed anything) gave up a bar that holds a blade in place. Many others did before mine, as the part was NLA while the actual machines were still being sold at retail.
> 
> At that time, the 734 was $349 plus $22 for a dust hood (and included tables). The 735 was $600 or so at the time with included tables (and people were buying left and right - the knives were not well regarded, either, but those re made by others - the OEM ones were very short lived).
> 
> ...




I was in the US for 6 weeks recently and went to Home Depot and various other outlets* and was staggered at the price differences for larger work related machines - for example the dewalt 7485 250mm tablesaw was just $399. - that's a shade under £300.... in the UK it's £550 ($737 USD) yet they ALL come from China.

*Including the largest hardware outlet in America - Hartville Hardware - which was mental and had a DRIVE THROUGH lumber yard! Oh and a section with exotic woods that would be the envy of many wood suppliers, I was drooling, I've never seen most of them up close.


----------



## D_W (26 Feb 2022)

I have a feeling that a business like dewalt (not sure which parent they're under) picks a main market and then strategizes on alternate markets - usually at a higher price or through another distributor. And you get stuffed on price for the add on they demand. 

It happens to us for european goods (anything kitchen or vacuum, etc, from europe is popular here and we get shelled on the price. And then the next step after that is for the euro makers to decide "well, we can make the stuff sold in north america in mexico - they don't know the difference" and half of the goods look the same as the euro made stuff but are lower quality due to poor build. VW/Audi fit that, and so does benz and BMW, which are not as well made here as Germany (VW/Audi are outright junk here - from experience - much of the stuff made in mexico and not ownable after a short period of time due to the residual value vs. repair costs).


----------



## clogs (26 Feb 2022)

I spoke to a DeWalt rep I knew
he says they charge for what the market can stand….
Ive had good luck with the bigger DeWalt tools but not a fan of the other product esp as Milwaukee has hit the market…
yet try to buy stuff like this in France, even Bosch stuff can be nearly double the UK price….
WHY…..call it greed….
it just needs one manufacturer to lower prices ( make fair profit)
then the others will follow or they will clean up.

just hope it’s Makita etc


----------



## Stevekane (27 Feb 2022)

We just found Facebook marketplace and it does seems its full of scams, my wife is a FB member and was looking for a bit of furniture, she found a good looking example local to us and contacted the seller, prompt email reply, yes in stock and good to go,,,but were feeling uneasy about this, its a real bargain, so I contact PayPal who were going to pay through and found it easy to actually speak with someone, explained our concerns and they made a quick check of the advt seller details, everythings okay they said, “go ahead if theres any problems we will refund you” and after several weeks of checking a duff China Shipping tracking website, contacted paypal and recieved an instant refund. 
Im guessing PayPal can get there money back from the seller or do they just loose it? The more I see and hear about china the less I think we should have to do with them,,,not at your hardware shop everythings made in china level, but at a political level where we as a country are steered away from our dependence on them, I fear for our children or grandchildren it will all end in tears!
Steve.


----------



## artie (1 May 2022)

Every few days I check my junk folder, just in case there's anything there that should't be.

I got this from 1600 Pennsylvania ave.

US-WhiteHouse.svg
Office of the First Lady of the
United States
1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW, Washington, DC 20500

Attention

I am sending you this message as directed by my Husband. Please read with your good understanding and avoid any sentiment.
My Husband the President of the United States of America Dr.Joe Biden has signed a release clause on your pending fund the sum of USD20, 500 000.00. In this regard it was told that you were unable to pay some delivering/routine charges leveled on the fund for the year 2019/2021 and 2022 due to your financial position.

However, with my position as the First Lady of the United States of America, I have pleaded to my Husband and the rest of his Cabinet to re-issue you a money Order Check of at least USD15.500 000.00 as a compensation over your struggles and troubles this transaction may have caused you, and as God may have it, my Husband signed this request on 24/2/2022 and as I speak to you right now, your Money Order Check worth a total sum of USD15. 500 000.00 is ready and should be delivered to your home address with immediate effect. Am so sorry for not having informed you all these while, I had a very tight schedule but right now I have made out time to work on this and I appreciate if you put your time and effort for us to achieve a successful end.

Furthermore, the White House Cabinet being more skeptical about this have demanded that you come over to Washington DC to sign for collection of your money Order Check and also for them to verify your details and Identity, upon completing this scenario they will release it to you and will help you cash it out from any Bank or USPS office nearby. Please I will appreciate your effort to find a way to come over here in DC within 3 working days, and in other hand I will also like you to let me know if you cannot come over here in DC for some personal reasons, then I will hire Attorney who will help you sign for
the collection on your behalf and he will bring it down to your location but it will cost you only the sum of $250 to hire Attorney who will help you sign this on your behalf.

This is a very important message and it requires your frantic effort and commitment. My primary objectives are to help the less privileged and to put smiles on the faces of people all over the world. Yes it is true that my Husband may have not been a good President because no one is above mistakes, but my work is to make things look good and to reshape his Presidential tenor to be acceptable before the entire American citizens and the World at large.

The president immunity waiver certificate number will be attached in your consignment so that airport authority will know that President immunity covers your fund. Finally, I want you to reply this message with sincerity and avoid any negative thoughts or whatsoever. I have been to some part of the World, including Africa, Middle East, Asia, Europe and South America etc...I have been able to put smiles on the Faces of their respective citizens and I am looking forward to do the same to you. Just buy $250 Steam Wallet Card or Google Play Card or Sephora card to cover the payment.scratch it and attached the picture to this email.

I have attached the scanned copy of my id card to you. Try and fill out your personal details including your, Full name, Home address, Occupation, Date of Birth, Place of Birth and Mobile number and also copy of your ID if there is any. Thanks and may the Lord be with you and your entire Family.

Best regards
Jill Biden Ponders Whether 'America Missed an Opportunity' When
Husband Didn't Run - ABC News
Mrs. Jill Biden
Email: [email protected]
First Lady of the United States of America


----------



## Sandyn (1 May 2022)

artie said:


> However, with my position as the First Lady of the United States of America, I have pleaded to my Husband and the rest of his Cabinet to re-issue you a money Order Check of at least USD15.500 000.00 as a compensation over your struggles and troubles this transaction may have caused you, and as God may have it, my Husband signed this request on 24/2/2022 and as I speak to you right now, your Money Order Check worth a total sum of USD15. 500 000.00 is ready and should be delivered to your home address with immediate effect. Am so sorry for not having informed you all these while, I had a very tight schedule but right now I have made out time to work on this and I appreciate if you put your time and effort for us to achieve a successful end.


I've just sent an email to Jill telling her of my struggles and troubles. When my cheque for USD15. 500 000.00 arrives, I'm taking everyone out for a few pints. I would leave a couple of days free at the end of next week. I should get it by then.


----------



## pe2dave (2 May 2022)

forward to [email protected] - they spread the word.


----------



## stuart little (2 May 2022)

For that amount, I think one would need a lawyer to help steady the pen when signing for!


----------



## ChrisWiduWood (2 May 2022)

Sandyn said:


> I constantly report them on Facebook, but a waste of time.


i do the same, this 'scam's' been about for a while, in all my local area's their selling PT's like they're going out of fashion, one's so dumb he's selling a PT and its a pic of a table saw... it's not limited to tools either.. any high value objects are comming up.. Marketplace is becoming a swamp..


----------



## Spectric (2 May 2022)

Sporky McGuffin said:


> they want the gullible people who will see a bargain and not pause to think


It is amazing how people can believe that something at a ridiculously low price is real, don't they do any thinking or just a little bit of research to at least see if there is any reality in the sale.



shed9 said:


> That's a tad harsh, I see it as scammers don't deserve to get away with it as opposed to people being dumb enough to fall for it being fair game.


Thats the modern way of thinking, the best way of looking at it is that scammers would not exist if people were not so gullable and willing to just oblige these people, they are just fueling the issue. It is actually worse because not only are they being scammed they are funding organised crime and potentially providing cash to buy guns and support drugs manufacture. Having watched some of these programs that deal with fraud and scams on Tv it really does make you question some peoples intelligence, ok you may excuse the very old or mentally impaired because they have a genuine excuse but when you see someone take a phone call and the person claims to be from their bank and they just ask them to transfer their money into another account for security reasons and they just follow the instructions then they have no excuse, it is sheer stupidity. The very least you would expect is for them to phone their bank using another phone to get validation.

From personel experience I remember someone who was all excited because they had won some money and all they had to do was send some money so the courier could deliver the wining ticket, when I asked what they had entered and won they did not know but it was only £25 to get the wining ticket. Imagine if this was your scam, and a thousand people had fallen for it because it was just £25, that nets you £25 K tax free!


----------



## rafezetter (2 May 2022)

"a fool and his / her / them money..." if ANYONE beleives the presidents wife is writing to them, they deserve it.


----------



## jonn (3 May 2022)

rafezetter said:


> FB marketplace is rife with scams - I saw a £900 lego set advertised for just £73 - checked thier account page and a whole list of VASTLY underpriced items on it, and FB marketplace was the only activity - I reported the account, but kept an eye on it - it got deleted.
> 
> Up to you if you do the same.


If it's too good to be true, it ain't! 
And if you believe that you have won millions in a lottery without having bought tickets, you have to admit to yourself that you are not 100 cents in the dollar. But then again, a fool will rush in . . .


----------



## Majimoto (3 May 2022)

jonn said:


> If it's too good to be true, it ain't!
> And if you believe that you have won millions in a lottery without having bought tickets, you have to admit to yourself that you are not 100 cents in the dollar. But then again, a fool will rush in . . .


Reminds me of the guy praying fervently asking God why he hadn't won a big lottery, and this voice comes from on high, saying " well, it would help if you actually bought a ticket!" Boom, boom. I'll let myself out.


----------



## woodieallen (5 May 2022)

I nearly fell for a scam on Gumtree. Selling a machine for £495. Message saying 'I can't come but will send a courier. Let me PayPal you the money". After Googling a bit realised it was a scam. Told the punter to Foxtrot Oscar. I think 'scamming' and a slang word for female genitalia featured as well.


----------

